# Cheerleaders Had Sex in Bar, Witnesses Say FL



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Cheerleaders Had Sex in Bar, Witnesses Say
_Posted: Monday, Nov 07, 2005 - 06:51:24 pm CST_

*TAMPA, Fla. - Two Carolina Panthers cheerleaders were charged after their arrest at a bar where witnesses told police the women had sex in a restroom.*

Renee Thomas, 20, of Pittsboro, N.C., and Angela Keathley, 26, of Belmont, N.C., were taken to Hillsborough County Jail early Sunday.

Witnesses said the women were having sex in a stall with each other, angering patrons waiting in line to get into the restroom at the club in the Channelside district.

Thomas was charged with battery Sunday after allegedly striking a bar patron when she was leaving the restroom, then landed in even more trouble after police said she gave officers a driver's license belonging to another Panthers cheerleader who was not in Tampa.

Thomas, who made the trip to Florida for Sunday's game between the Panthers and Tampa Bay Buccaneers, was released from jail on $500 bail before police learned she was not the person she claimed to be.

Providing police with a false name is a misdemeanor. However, Thomas was charged Monday with giving a false name and causing harm to another _ a third-degree felony punishable by probation or a jail term of 1 to 5 years, said police spokeswoman Laura McElroy.

Meanwhile, detectives are trying to determine how Thomas gained possession of the driver's license of the third cheerleader.

Keathley, charged with disorderly conduct and resisting arrest, was released on $750 bail about an hour before the Panthers played the Bucs at Raymond James Stadium. The cheerleaders were not in town to perform at the game.

A service of the Associated Press(AP)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's HOT!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I only see one problem with this they did let anyone watch!!


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

If only I was there... :-$

Here a pic of both of them together.. more on http://www.carolinapanthers.com/cheerleaders


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

So much to say, but it's just not sutible for this board.
[-o<:vcop: :handcuff::hump: :inlove: :innocent: :sh: :-\"


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao @ Mikey!!!:lol:


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

I love Cheerleaders!


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

news channels this morning made it sound like they were arrested FOR having sex, they left out all the other stuff...I was thinking what's the big deal...how many couples have or wish they could have some nookie in a PUBLIC bathroom. LOL


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's SUPER HOT!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Carolina Panthers Cheerleaders Booted After Arrest*

*Wild Weekend Too Much For Team Officials*

POSTED: 8:02 am EST November 8, 2005

*TAMPA, Fla. -- *Two Carolina Panthers cheerleaders have been kicked off the team after their arrest over the weekend.

Witnesses say Renee Thomas and Angela Keathley were having sex with each other in a bathroom stall of a bar early Sunday, angering some patrons who were waiting in line.

Thomas is facing a battery charge for striking a bar patron and for giving a false name to the police. She landed in more trouble after police say she gave officers a driver's license belonging to another Panthers cheerleader who was not in Tampa.

Keathley was charged with disorderly conduct and resisting arrest.

The Panthers were in town to play the Tampa Bay Buccaneers, but the Carolina cheerleading squad did not take part in the game.

Team spokesman Charlie Dayton says the women were removed from the squad for violating an agreement not to embarrass the team or the organization.

*Previous Stories:* 

November 7, 2005: NFL Cheerleaders Bond Out After Bar Bathroom Fight


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SURVEY*If you were waiting in line to use the restroom and you heard people having sex in the stall, what would you do?

Nothing. I would wait until they were done.

I would bang on the door and possibly tell them to get out of the stall.

I would get the bar manager.

I would wait until they were finished, then say something sarcastic.

Results | Disclaimer

Click on results to vote in survey and see results


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

:t: I'd wait until they were finished and then say something horribly inappropriate.

Of course, most of the people voting in the above poll would go get the bar manager. Come on now people... :-$


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I would wait until they were finished, then say something sarcastic.

or I would say something DORKY like Get a Room


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What are you people, nuts? If I saw those two going at it I would ask if therewas nything I could do to help out. You can't discriminate against gay women, it's just not RIGHT!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Heard when they came out it looked liked they just finished a box of glazed doughnuts...
Man I'm gettign a hankerin for DunkinDonuts for some reason...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Krispy Kreme


KozmoKramer said:


> Heard when they came out it looked liked they just finished a box of glazed doughnuts...
> Man I'm gettign a hankerin for DunkinDonuts for some reason...


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

And the problem with this is what?!!! Oh I know, no movie deal!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

We'll see them soon on late night Cinemax...:shifty:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Lets hope so!  I knew I missed Tampa for some reason!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Caught the clip of them on the news late last night...
As Ralph Kramden would have so eloquently stated.. *"HUMANA HUMANA HUMANA......" :wub: *


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ok, so what would the name of the porno be?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Cheerleader Denies Have Sex in Restroom
Nov 09 1:18 PM US/Eastern
 Email this story









By PAUL NOWELL
Associated Press Writer

CHARLOTTE, N.C.

An ex-Carolina Panthers cheerleader charged with giving police a false name during her arrest at a bar has denied accounts that she was having sex with another cheerleader in a restroom stall.

Renee Thomas, 20, also accused of hitting a bar patron, is charged with giving a false name and causing harm to another, a third-degree felony punishable by probation or a jail term of up to five years. The second cheerleader, Angela Keathley, 26, is charged with disorderly conduct and resisting arrest.

The two members of the Panthers TopCats were arrested early Sunday at a bar in Tampa, Fla., hours before Carolina played Tampa Bay. Some witnesses told police the two angered patrons waiting in a restroom line by having sex in a stall.

Another witness discounted the sex story, telling The Tampa Tribune that Thomas was drunk.

In a written statement, Thomas' attorney said his client wanted to apologize "to everyone affected by the incident."

"This was an unfortunate incident which has generated numerous rumors and inaccurate facts," attorney Peter Anderson wrote. "Miss Thomas denies all allegations of any sexual conduct."

The statement did not specifically address the criminal charges, but said Thomas is cooperating with authorities in Florida. Anderson declined to make any additional comment when reached by telephone Wednesday.

Repeated attempts to reach the women have been unsuccessful.

Thomas was released before police learned she had given them a driver's license belonging to another Panthers cheerleader, who was not in Tampa. Detectives are trying to determine how Thomas got the license.

Tampa police spokeswoman Laura McElroy said Tuesday the allegations of sexual conduct "have nothing to do with the charges," McElroy said.

"The charge is that she (Thomas) punched someone in the face and then she chose to give police a fake ID," McElroy said. The cheerleaders were not in town to perform at the game, and the team said both were fired from the TopCats squad for violating a signed code that bans conduct embarrassing to the Panthers.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Adult Magazine Courts Panthers Cheerleaders*

*Witnesses: Women Were Having Sex With Each Other*

POSTED: 12:15 pm EST November 8, 2005
UPDATED: 2:16 pm EST November 9, 2005

A popular adult magazine has made an offer to the two cheerleaders accused of having sex with each other in a Florida bar and getting involved in a fight, according to a Local 6 News report.

Penthouse magazine is courting Renee Thomas, 20, and Angela Keathley, 26, to pose nude, according to the report.

Penthouse is apparently hoping to cash in on what allegedly happened inside the Florida bar's bathroom stall.

The woman were having sex with each other in the restroom, according to witnesses.

Witnesses told police a fight broke out after bar patrons complained the women were having sex in a restroom.

Police said Thomas was charged with battery after allegedly striking a bar patron when she was leaving the restroom. Police said she also gave officers a driver's license belonging to another Panthers cheerleader who wasn't in Tampa.

Detectives are trying to find out why Thomas had the driver's license of the third cheerleader.

A team spokesman says the women violated a rule that bans conduct that's embarrassing to the team or organization.

A spokesman for the Carolina Panthers said the two cheerleaders who were charged in Tampa have been kicked off the team.

A Penthouse representative said the magazine will likely have an offer to the women in writing Tuesday, according to a report.

​


----------

